# Using Remedy Ultra and GlyStar Plus



## Joes-GA (Apr 19, 2021)

Very new to the forage/cattle business. Helping my widowed 86 yr old Mother-In-Law after I retired from 45 years in "white collar" work and relocating to my MIL's home. It's like this: Three months ago I couldn't spell "farm hand" and now I am one.

That being said, MIL has asked that spray the cross-fence lines between the pastures and the hay fields. They haven't been sprayed in several years.

I've been provided GlyStar Plus and Remedy Ultra.

I have a 4-wheeler, a 20 gal tank sprayer, a full tank of gas, and a positive attitude.

After reading the directions on each of the herbicides, my plan is to mix about 1.5 qt of GlyStar Plus and about 12 oz of Remedy Ultra into the sprayer tank, add the 20 gal of water, and have it, after donning appropriate safety gear short of a full-on Level 1 biohazard suit (which I am infinitely more familiar with...).

Does this sound correct?

Do I need to add a surfactant?

What am I missing?

Thanks for any/all help.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Off the top of my head i think we use about 4oz gly per gal by itself on field fence rows...if we need to get serious we mix in Crossbow


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What kind of grass are you pasturing and haying? Glyphosate will kill it, and the area will be flush with weeds this fall and next spring.

You do need some surfactant to make the herbicide stick tightly to the vegetation and make it more likely that the waxy covered vegetation will absorb the herbicide.

Spray on a relatively calm day as you will need to spray both sides of the row if the grown up area is 2 feet or more wide.

Like many others here on hay talk, I use Crossbow so as not to kill my grasses. It will kill Bermuda.

You likely will need to do a followup spray in about 30 days to get misses and where vegetation was especially thick.

If the wind is approaching 10mph the day you spray, just spray the upwind side and come back in a day or two and spray the other side when conditions are much more favorable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

If it is grown up like a typical fence line, I would only use the Remedy and not the glystar. The Remedy will get the big brushy/ woody stuff in short order. As Vol said, you may have to do a couple of applications to get everything. After you get the brush out of the way then you may want to use the gly for keeping the fence clean. Definitely need surfactant.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

I agree with Troy Farmer. I used Remedy along with a surfactant and sprayed just over 4 miles of fence line. It killed every bush, small tree, and cactus it touched in one spraying. Wasn't as successful on the grass but it was King Ranch Blue Stem and that stuff is tough to kill. I spray it around the house, barn and pump house on native grasses and it does a great job. Good luck!


----------

